# Thanks Chris (Wishman)!!



## EBorraga (Jul 17, 2018)

Received some watch faces from Chris Yesterday!! Now it's time to get busy :biggrin: Thanks again my friend!!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 17, 2018)

Ernie if I may make a few suggestions because you are stepping up with better quality dials. I had seen a couple your other ones. You need to press those dials entirely around the tubes because the the very ends can be a problem when turning. Also get some good quality hands for those dials I hate when people do not put hands on a watch dial. At least that is just me. Anyway look forward to seeing what you come up with. Good luck.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 17, 2018)

Appreciate the feedback, and thee resin magnifies the gap on a painted tube. Hence the reason most use carbon fiber. And I always put hands on my blanks. It's a PITB, but worth it to me. Now to find matching hands that don't break the bank.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 17, 2018)

I just turned a bunch of blanks from Ernie - the blanks I have are very nicely made. The square side of the blanks distort the look of the dials. They are wrapped correctly, and tightly,around the tubes. 

I used to want hands on everything, but random hands on high-end dials make them look cheap. 

Ernie, the green Maurice Lacroix dial is one of my favorites. I hope it brings you both happiness and $$$.


----------

